# Lets Analyze this Together!



## Phoenix (5 March 2007)

This is strange it like like almost all markets are taking a good hit except the chinese stock market.

Close – Nikkei 225, Japan Market
AORD - All Ords, Australia
HSI - Hang Seng, Hong Kong Market
GSPC - S&P 500, United States
SSEC - Shanghai Composite, China Stock Market
BSESN - BSE 30, India Stock Market
GDAXI - DAX, German


----------



## nioka (5 March 2007)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> This is strange it like like almost all markets are taking a good hit except the chinese stock market.



What is strange about the chart is that one market can rise when the rest are falling and can rise faster and further than the others at a later date. Or is it not so strange if the reasons are found? Not all the sheep follow the Judas goat all the time.


----------



## nizar (5 March 2007)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> This is strange it like like almost all markets are taking a good hit except the chinese stock market.
> 
> Close – Nikkei 225, Japan Market
> AORD - All Ords, Australia
> ...




You know to be honest with you no1 really cares about the chinese stock markets.

It could've been anything that triggered this thing.

Now chinese stock markets are like sooo famous and every1 is analysing them. Well no1 did that when they put on 200% (and thats the INDEX) in 14months or 100% in 5.

Conclusion from your chart is that theres NO correlation between the chinese stockmarket and the other leading market indices in the world.


----------



## Phoenix (5 March 2007)

I know for a fact that Darryl Guppy has been trading the china stock market. Looking at the chart i wish i did also 140% in just a year and 2 months   .


----------



## insider (5 March 2007)

I think the chinese stock market is going well over the chinese president's promise to stamp out speculators which gives high spirited chinese investor more confidence and everyone else. But who cares?


----------

